

Ask HN: Do you think APIs will be the next gold rush? - sinzone

We're seeing an explosion of APIs; apart the traction will they ever generate some revenue to the developer/webapp?
======
sahillavingia
APIs - the popular ones - will lead to a ton of requests that they may be able
to capitalize on.

However, for indie developers, it's much harder to profit off an API -
especially when they can pull the plug any time they want.

